# MotorEx - Sydney Car Show Photos - July 2007



## downesy (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just thought I would share some photos I took at this years MotorEx Car show in Sydney. This is a show that is sponsored by Meguiars and attracts quite a few good cars/bikes...

Enjoy.
Downesy

















































































































































And two that will look awesome when finished...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

some great rods there !


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Loving the rods too! Stunning photos of some automotive porn! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Whoa! Cracking pics there mate, some awsome cars there... and stunning paint jobs! :thumb:


----------

